# White Smoke Intermittently



## Liman78 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a 95 240sx se which has 138k on a stock engine. It has white smoke coming out from tail pipe intermittently. It only comes out while I step on the gas pedal when the car is idling. No smoke when I am driving on the freeway or idling. Engine Oil and coolant are ok, never overheat, Normal temp. Performance and everything remain the same. Only the white smoke come out sometimes. 

Do you guys think it is a bad head gasket? or leaking fuel injector?

Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you had a leaking head gasket, then over time you would lose coolant. If it only occurs when the engine is cold, it's probably condensation in the exhaust system.


----------



## Liman78 (Sep 8, 2007)

*White smoke*

I checked with mechanic already and was told it is valve seal


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

before you go assuming valve seals double check your pcv valve and see if its working properly. go for the least evasive stuff first


----------



## Mr. Insurance (Jul 15, 2009)

If it is white smoke then you probably have a leaky head gasket. If it only does it sometimes then it is probably minor. You can buy the head gasket leak check from the parts store to check it out yourself.


----------

